# Embroidering/Applique across full zip fleece



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

We are looking for tips on doing embroidery/applique across the front of a full zip fleece and/or microfleece. How do you hoop across the zipper? What size hoop do you use? And do you use a hooping aid? We are stuck! Thanks!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't hoop across the zipper. I devide the design and put half on one side and half on the other. Depending on the size of the fleece I use a 5x7 most of the time. I measure the location for each side before starting with the jacket zipped. then hoop and sew one side then the other- have no problems but I usually combine two smaller designs and do not try to do one large one


----------



## andeesand (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't sew much any more, but I would hoop a durable piece of backing. Then spray the backing with sticky, and place my garment on the sticky backing. That way the zipper never has to be hooped.


----------



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you get very close to the zipper? My design is a word across the front - split - about 14"x4" - 
Do you ever have issues with it lining up? Thanks!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe you will have a problem around the zipper area. Go to http://www.stahls.com/stahls/09/pdf/techsheets/Split-Front-Sew-Disk.pdf?mscsid=
This is Stahl's instruction for a split front.


----------



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

Judy - THANK YOU!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dalcoathletic.com has some good stuff on split fronts.


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

I have never done this type of work but i would print out a full size copy of the whole design , cut it in half and use this as a guide to the placement of the two halfs. 
I do this when printing vinyl onto zip sweats so why not try the same with embroidery? 
Earl


----------



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

It's the hooping part that we are having an issue with. Any advice?


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We hoop ALL THE TIME across zippers. To hoop twice is a waste of time totally! Most zippers today are pliable enough to be hooped across. Have a good backing and go with a nice medium grasp on the hoops. Dont go too tight so you don't ruin the zipper. One thing I can tell you is that if you use plastic hoops the job is much easier than the bulkier wooded hoops. Are you using wooden hoops?

Applique Dude


----------



## GetawayGirl (Oct 30, 2010)

so far all I've used is Plastic. I do have one good sized jacket back that is wooden. I think I need a bigger plastic hoop though. What size do you use? And THANK YOU!


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

GetawayGirl said:


> so far all I've used is Plastic. I do have one good sized jacket back that is wooden. I think I need a bigger plastic hoop though. What size do you use? And THANK YOU!


Hi
We run Barudan equipment and the preferred full front hoop is the 430 mm hoop. Any full front will work I'd believe.

Make sure you get a GOOD Applique file if you are sewing across zipper front garments. Stahls, Waterjet Technical Services And Midwest Punch all cut appliques and they all do a great job. We get our appliques and digitizing from Midwest Punch as their applique sew files really run great for this process. They put a 1 inch gap in between the logo for us and they space the appliques out nicely so they appear equal on each side. This helps us out a lot.


----------

